# Eigg



## BigTom (29 Apr 2014)

Hi all,

Just back from a few days camping on Eigg (via Camusdarach). Suffered a bit from photographer's paranoia that all the good light was happening where I wasn't and was on foot so couldn't chase it, but fairly pleased with some of what I came away with despite a few missed opportunities. Think I'm getting to grips with the E-M5 properly now as well.

Image mega-dump follows.

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


13.


14.


15.


16.


17.


18.


19.


20. Got photo bombed by a mad dog


----------



## Dominic (29 Apr 2014)

amazing mate. Maybe a little inspiration for the next scape?  after all... that seaweed does look like crypts....


----------



## Lee Sweeting (29 Apr 2014)

Very nice mate, i like them all


----------



## Edvet (29 Apr 2014)

Nice work, definitly some keepers!


----------



## BigTom (29 Apr 2014)

Cheers chaps.

Base camp was pretty ace too, bar the ticks.


----------



## Edvet (29 Apr 2014)

Soooo...... the dog takes pictures too?


----------



## BigTom (29 Apr 2014)

The dog was a bloody idiot. Came hairing across the beach from out of nowhere then proceeded to dig holes in front of my tripod every time I tried to set up a shot. Played that game for about half an hour before spotting it's owner on a cliff a mile or two away and ran off again.


----------



## Gfish (29 Apr 2014)

Stunning shots Tom. No. 8 is the one for me!


----------



## Lindy (30 Apr 2014)

Beautiful photos. Good time to camp, too early for midges to be bad. I need to see more of our islands...


----------



## Alastair (30 Apr 2014)

Absolutely amazing photos tom. Brilliant


----------



## BigTom (30 Apr 2014)

Gfish said:


> Stunning shots Tom. No. 8 is the one for me!



Hurrah,  someone with taste. I love this sort of minimal shot with acres of negative space but when I post them on photo forums they attract so much criticism.


----------



## BigTom (30 Apr 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Beautiful photos. Good time to camp, too early for midges to be bad. I need to see more of our islands...



Yeah no biting midges at all this time of year, and still warm enough to get sunburn. Would love to go back in winter when the Rum Cuillin have some snow on then.


----------



## Gfish (30 Apr 2014)

It's the same on here though. 
Forums are where sheep gather.


----------



## Lindy (30 Apr 2014)

Thats a nice sentiment gfish.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbert (30 Apr 2014)

absolutely stunning photos.

I would be interested to know what is the exposure time on photos 5 through 7
thakn you


----------



## Mr. Teapot (30 Apr 2014)

They are all lovely pictures and its really hard to find a personal favourite of mine, but I think I love the textural shots especially the little rivulets running down the beach, but then again, I tend to gravitate towards more abstract images and seeing beauty in the often missed. For me, they work really well as a body of work with the big landscapes and detail together. Together they Illustrate a story missed by just seeing a single picture. I took a quick look at your photography site, I reckon your pictures are quality Tom! 

I had no idea this site had a photography section and there were so many talented photographers contributing. Little wonder everyone's tanks are shot so well!


----------



## BigTom (30 Apr 2014)

Humbert said:


> absolutely stunning photos.
> 
> I would be interested to know what is the exposure time on photos 5 through 7
> thakn you



Thanks Humbert.

Exposure times were...

5. 239 seconds (using a 10 stop ND filter at sunset)
6. 139 seconds (stacked 10 and 4 stop filters at mid-afternoon)
7. 8 seconds (10 stop filter at mid-afternoon)[DOUBLEPOST=1398852500][/DOUBLEPOST]





Mr. Teapot said:


> They are all lovely pictures and its really hard to find a personal favourite of mine, but I think I love the textural shots especially the little rivulets running down the beach, but then again, I tend to gravitate towards more abstract images and seeing beauty in the often missed. For me, they work really well as a body of work with the big landscapes and detail together. Together they Illustrate a story missed by just seeing a single picture. I took a quick look at your photography site, I reckon your pictures are quality Tom!
> 
> I had no idea this site had a photography section and there were so many talented photographers contributing. Little wonder everyone's tanks are shot so well!



I think aquascaping and photography tend to go hand in hand really, lots of people on here seem to end up buying a DSLR as an essential piece of aquarium equipment 

Thanks for the thoughtful response, I too really like some of the more abstract shots I got, but you're right in that they are quite difficult to present as images in their own right - they do much better with some context.


----------



## flygja (30 Apr 2014)

Brilliant landscape shots! Only wished I was motivated enough to trek to places during odd hours to take photos like these.


----------



## DoubleDutch (4 May 2014)

Three lettre word : WOW !!


----------



## Richardbunting (4 May 2014)

I like number 4 feels like i'm there! I like the feel of motion you've captured and reminds me of what it's like to live by the sea. Most days are lower in light, like a great weather god procrastinating what to throw at our shores next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (7 May 2014)

Would love to see no.4 in B&W. Also love no.12 (maybe a little contrast/d&b on the island for definition to balance with the dark sand markings)

Are you using split or full grads?


----------



## BigTom (7 May 2014)

James O said:


> Would love to see no.4 in B&W. Also love no.12 (maybe a little contrast/d&b on the island for definition to balance with the dark sand markings)
> 
> Are you using split or full grads?



Yeah I almost went B&W with 4, it works equally well. Using screw in 4 and 10 stop B&W full ND filters (and a couple with them both stacked for 14 stops during the day). A couple of the shots are blends for different exposure/shutter speed between foreground and sky.


----------



## James O (7 May 2014)

Split grads are a bit old school (like me with my Mamiya) but have great flexibility.  I like using a polariser for the water and NDs for the sky when I'm shooting water. You get see through water and proper exposure of sunsets etc. 

I know what you mean about worrying the light is elsewhere, but that's the motivator that gets me up the next day a 3am to get sunrise etc   Golden hour is ever elusive as I find many of my best images are taken when I see it and jump out of the car.  A 'blue moon' (2nd full moon in a calendar month) at dusk over an ancient Indian settlement & circle in the desert in Western USA, tors in Peak District when it's a heavenly deluge but the sun is just right for 45 seconds, hummingbird feeding 2 chicks in a nest the size of a cadburys cream egg or the perfect light through the window with no internal lights for a portrait of my 91yr old grandmother.  I've also been waist deep into snowmelt rivers and 30ft up a tree to get the right shot

The best camera is the one you have with you.  I always have a DSLR in the car as I've missed too many opportunities.

Really admire your work.

You might like michael richmans site 'luminous landscape'


----------



## mattb180 (17 Jun 2014)

Some of them are desktop wallpaper worthy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jun 2014)

Hi Big Tom , Superb Photos


----------

